# CTF Püttlingen.  14.07.2013



## Bebbes (17. Juni 2013)

Endlich,  die Püttlinger RV Weiße Rose führt dieses Jahr die erste CTF in Püttlingen durch. 

Es erwarten euch die Trails rund um die Köllertalstadt.

Strecken: 
32 km mit 600 Höhenmeter 
und 64 km mit 1200 Höhenmeter.  

Start: 
08:00 -  11:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald in Püttlingen.  

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2013/rtf-tour-puettlingen;41234.html


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Juni 2013)

eine Runde mit 32km und 600Hm
oder 
zwei Runden mit 64km und 1200Hm

oder sind die KM und Hm - Angaben nur Zufall und die 64er Runde führt NICHT 2x über die kurze Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (17. Juni 2013)

Hi

Schade,fällt vom Datum her auf den Erbeskopfmarathon.Wäre sonst sehr gern dabei gewesen-hoffendlich nächstes Jahr.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Bebbes (18. Juni 2013)

Die "kleine"  Runde wird 2 mal gefahren bei 64 km.


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Juni 2013)

Die Strecke bietet soviel Abwechslung dass das auch beim 2.mal Spass macht.
Wenn man dann noch kann.
Wir fangen dieses Jahr erst mal so an.
Naechstes Jahr werden wir auf jden Fall was laengeres machen.


----------



## medicus41 (18. Juni 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Die Strecke bietet soviel Abwechslung dass das auch beim 2.mal Spass macht.
> Wenn man dann noch kann.
> Wir fangen dieses Jahr erst mal so an.
> Naechstes Jahr werden wir auf jden Fall was laengeres machen.



Länger ist immer gut 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juni 2013)

Schön das ihr euch die Mühe macht, kommt nicht mehr so oft vor das sich das einer antut.
CTf´s sind eine Menge Arbeit die meist unterschätzt wird, ich spreche aus Erfahrung.
Wenn es klappt bin ich dabei.


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Juni 2013)

Zur besseren Planung wäre es schön wenn Ihr Euch hier unverbindlich eintragen würdet.
https://www.facebook.com/events/118848414991007/?fref=ts
oder natürlich auch hier.
http://events.mtb-news.de/events/452/ctf-puttlingen


----------



## Oregonian (24. Juni 2013)

Prima!

Doro & ich sind dabei!

Benötigt ihr noch Hilfe?


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für das Angebot.
Wir kommen bei Bedarf gerne darauf zurück.


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Juni 2013)

hier der aktuelle Flyer

Kleine Änderung der Startzeit zugunsten der "frühen Vögel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## myjuddi (4. Juli 2013)

Hoppla, im BDR Breitensport Kalender sind die Strecken mit 46 und 23 km angegeben.


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Juli 2013)

32 und 64 stimmen


----------



## myjuddi (5. Juli 2013)

Das war wohl ein Zahlendreher. Bei rad net stehts auch falsch. 32 ist für die Kinder noch zu viel. Kommen dann im nächsten Jahr!


----------



## Bebbes (8. Juli 2013)

Achtung: 

Leider findet die ctf nicht statt. 

Wir haben keine genehmigung vom völklinger forst für unsere strecke erhalten.  

Bitte weitersagen.  

2014 wird es eine ctf geben.  Versprochen.  

Gruss
bebbes


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juli 2013)

schade, evtl. nächstes Jahr


----------



## Tobilas (9. Juli 2013)

So'n Mist,...extrem ärgerlich, wenn schon so viel Arbeit investiert worden ist und es dann an einer Genehmigung liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. Juli 2013)

So Mädel´s u Jung´s da die Veranstaltung der RV Weiße Rose CTF für Sonntag abgesagt wurde! leider schade...

Die erste Enttäuschung hat sich gelegt

.... Machen wir das Beste draus

.

Da die meisten den bereits genehmigten Freigang am Sonntag sinnvoll nutzen wollen treffen wir uns um 9:00 am Sportplatz Jungenwald zu einem schönen freiwilligen(die Regeln sind wie im Swingerclub

 Alles darf !- 

keiner muss!) 
                                                                                                Bike-Wander-Tag 

 durch den Black Forest rund um Pittlinge.
Wer mit will kann sehr gerne vorbeikommen. 
Anschließend kann auch auf dem Gelände des FV 08 Püttlingen geduscht werden u wenn die RR Fahrer noch was übrig gelassen haben gibt es ganz bestimmt auch noch ein lecker Weizen mit 

Kaffee

 u Kuchen 


*Achtung: dieser Bike-Wander-Tag  hat nichts mit dem Veranstalter der RV Weiße Rose zu tun.*

Würde mich sehr freuen

 wenn ein paar 

 erscheinen würden.

LG
TomTom


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (10. Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Swingerclub hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## Klinger (11. Juli 2013)

...aber das mit dem Wandertag, das hat der irgendwie anders gemeint, oder ?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. Juli 2013)

Das war ja noch schöner als eine CTF hätte sein können...... Ganz großes *Lob* an die beiden Guides extrem hoher Trailanteil, einer schöner als der andere...und ganz "alte" Bekannte getroffen...was wünscht man sich mehr.

Bitte nächstes Jahr wieder in der Form...


----------



## Bebbes (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank an alle die heute am Start waren. Danke auch an die beiden Guides. Gruß Markus


----------



## Klinger (14. Juli 2013)

Gene wieder.


----------



## Oberaggi (15. Juli 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Gene wieder.



Wo hast du die denn verloren?


----------



## Klinger (16. Juli 2013)

Im Rahmen der allgemeinen Sparmaßnahmen habe ich das "r" dann eingespat.


----------



## wilde.lilli (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, es waren geniale Trails. Super Verpflegung und natürliche tolle Guides 

Freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr


----------

